
Improve your servicenow incident management - GiridharaRaam
https://store.servicenow.com/sn_appstore_store.do#!/store/application/da6bd9fadb827600360eda11cf961926/1.0.0?referer=sn_appstore_store.do%23!%2Fstore%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Ddesktop%2520central
======
GiridharaRaam
ServiceNow administrators may feel a sense of need to troubleshoot remote
computers directly from their incident window, deploy business application to
remote users, shutdown, restart, lock, and hibernate remote computers all from
your incident window. If you are servicenow user please download the app and
feel the benefit for yourself.

